# Triplet Mini Manchas!



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

First kids of the year, born 1/19. I'll get some better, fluffy photos in the light soon. And some photos of mom and dad. After raising Nigis for five years I took a break from goats and now I'm leaping into Mini Manchas. I have two grade and two MDGA...I think the little girl with the black nose looks like a penguin. I've got no ears, tiny "spike" ears on one, and full on flappy elf ears on the boy. Lol. :kidred::kidred::kidblue:



Eden Farms JR Southern Belle


Will Be Wether: "Roy"



Eden Farms JR ? (was thinking Annie Oakley...but she looks like a penguin to me.)

Anyone with any cute penguin themed registered name ideas? There is a species called an Adelie..was thinking Arctic Adelie.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

They are ADORABLE!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely precious.


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Soooo Cute!!


----------



## The-Goat-Posse (Aug 30, 2016)

Congratulations, they are simply adorable!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Love them all!!!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Perfectly cute! The first one is such a nice picture and Belle is adorable.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe so sweet


----------



## EdenFarms (Nov 1, 2016)

I think I'm keeping the last one, the little girl I've been calling my little penguin. Ha


----------

